
Empathy Is Too Much Work for Many of Us - pseudolus
https://psmag.com/news/empathy-is-too-much-work-for-many-of-us
======
jerf
It's a bit disingenuous the way this article is phrased. The entire reason to
push people to be empathetic is precisely that it is non-trivially costly, a
thing one must make an effort to do, but then the article is written as if the
idea that it's costly and that people react to that cost is offensive or
something? You can't ask people to effortlessly exert effort.

